# what line for channels?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm channel fishing NEO from Cleveland to Sandusky and setting up a catfish rig. probably okuma avenger reel. not sure what size yet and a medium/heavy ugly stick. now what line should I get? I grabbed some 30lbs Cajun the other day for $2 wondering if that will be too big? I'm leaning toward a 40-50 size reel.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the 30# should work just fine for cats. but unless I'm fishing cover I use lighter line. I like using 30# braid for fishing channel cats. that way I have a small diameter line but heavy enough for cover. the best of both worlds.
sherman


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I was gonna say no need for that heavy of mono for channels. I run #20 braid main line and #14-#20 mono leader when targeting channels. Just easier to manage and cast vs. heavy mono.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I was gonna say no need for that heavy of mono for channels. I run #20 braid main line and #14-#20 mono leader when targeting channels. Just easier to manage and cast vs. heavy mono.





sherman51 said:


> the 30# should work just fine for cats. but unless I'm fishing cover I use lighter line. I like using 30# braid for fishing channel cats. that way I have a small diameter line but heavy enough for cover. the best of both worlds.
> sherman


I figured that it might be a little overkill but for the $2-3 I paid for it I figured why not. I did find some 30lbs fireline on sale for $4 so might scoop that up and use the 20 and 30lbs I got cheap for a leader.

do you guys see an issue with tying 2 150yard spools of fireline together with say a double uni and it breaking with a heavy cat on the line?

some of the rivers I fish get a little nasty.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Most likely no as until you lose a ton of line,you'll never even SEE that knot. If you've got 150yds of line out on a fish you're fighting them WAY wrong,unless its a tuna.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ohihunter2014 said:


> I figured that it might be a little overkill but for the $2-3 I paid for it I figured why not. I did find some 30lbs fireline on sale for $4 so might scoop that up and use the 20 and 30lbs I got cheap for a leader.
> 
> do you guys see an issue with tying 2 150yard spools of fireline together with say a double uni and it breaking with a heavy cat on the line?
> 
> some of the rivers I fish get a little nasty.


you should never need more than 150 yrds for any channel you'll be catching. but you'll probably need some type of backing to fill your reel. and I use a mono backing on all my reels spooled with braid. but if you want to use 300 yrds it wont hurt anything to tie 2 spools together with a double uni knot. you'll never even know the knot is there. with 30 lb fireline you'd really have to be horsing a big channel before the uni knots would break. good luck out there on the cats. I may take my granddaughters cat fishing this yr when things warm up a bit.
sherman


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

well they sold all the fire line except 6lbs. Ill have to get some power pro then. thanks for the info guys. I might even just step it down to 20lbs big game mono as its $2 at Walmart.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I use 15-20 big game


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I totally prefer mono for channels, 20# is what I use and its total overkill. ( I tourney fish so don't ever want to break one off) anyways the mono is much more durable on the bottom rocks, so if you do use braid, be sure to use a lighter mono leader. also if you get 30#, youll have a hell of a time breaking it which is why i prefer the 20 for channels and only use 30 when Im on the river, I also use a piece of radiator hose to wrap the braid on to stretch pop it when I need to break it,its soft enough to have the line stick to it so you only need to wrap it a few times then pull it straight up and pOP! that stuff will plum cut off an arm if you wrap it around a body part, Ive seen some nasty cuts.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I like 15-20lb mono as well High Seas Grand Slam or Quattro.. Mark I like your radiator hose idea, I have been carrying a piece of dowel to wrap the braid around to break it. I will have to give the radiator hose a try...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

problem with dowell rod, is it slips even if you wrap it 6-7 times,


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I prefer 30lb big game...you never know when you will hook up with a giant in a snagged filled area...


----------

